# Web Easy pro 6



## Leonard (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi, has anyone used this software to create your own business web site with a shopping cart?. I don't know html so I think this is perfect for someone to get their site running on their own. The cd says it does everything for you to have your site up and running in no time. Is this worth buying?.
Thanks.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Some programs that are sold at local Office supply stores sell programs but when you start to set it up you find out that in fact you need to setup with their company handling your credit card process. I would just design a web and use paypal.. As for as HTML is concerned there are free templates on line that will allow you to build your own website by changing the template to fit your information. I downloaded over 25 of them and use them every once in a while for a client. also if you go to Xara.com you can download their free 15 day program and it has web building and other features. if you decide to buy the program (which I use a lot) it is only (I think) 80 bucks.. They offer other programs also. I use it to build my navigation on a lot of my webs.


----------



## DaveWhite (Dec 25, 2007)

this is a really old post but i've used this program and i think its really good for the money but once i got used to it was to basic when you try and go advanced the program makes it hard.


----------

